
A Mansion, a Shell Company and Resentment in Bel Air - brohee
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/15/us/shell-company-bel-air-mansion.html
======
brohee
Already posted twice, without discussion, which is a bit odd as real estate
investment by corrupt foreigner messing up with the market and excluding
locals have been a hot topic here, albeit more about the bay area.

In any case it shows how a good corporate veil, for all purpose buys you
immunity in the US.

